# Petrochromis Sp Texas Ubwari



## LampLover (Feb 19, 2003)

Does anyone have any experience with this fish? I have access to some and i'd like to put them in my 220 with some Tropheus. How many should I get? What ratios? Are they as aggressive as others?


----------



## ApexPredator (Jan 12, 2004)

Basic recommendations:

Get as many as you can afford. Yes, they are aggressive though stocking density can control that. Get as many females as you can. You do not want to only have 2 or three males though. I would rather have 5 or 6 males than 2 because you will quickly have 1. At least with a few the aggression is dispursed from the alpha fish.


----------



## LampLover (Feb 19, 2003)

Ok tell me this. It's a 6ft tank. 2ft front to back and 30 tall. It has 30 Kigoma Duboisi and 32 Moops. Would 6-10 Ubwari work? Or is that too many fish?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

I would say it's not too many fish as long as you have lots and lots and lots of filtration, lol.


----------



## LampLover (Feb 19, 2003)

I have the filtration covered. 300 gallon rated dual wetdry, fluval Fx5, emperor 280 and a rainbow lifeguard fluidized bed filter. Is that enough?


----------



## NorthShore (Feb 3, 2006)

LampLover said:


> I have the filtration covered. 300 gallon rated dual wetdry, fluval Fx5, emperor 280 and a rainbow lifeguard fluidized bed filter. Is that enough?


In my opinion, that's enough, yes. :lol:

Gerry


----------



## Derrote (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi. I hade msome of them in the past. The male was so about 35 cm long, very nasty. Has was agry to all my fishes he could get. Later he goers on a journey to a friend and there he killed one of his longola males very soon. In my opinion it wil be a disaster with only 10 of them, only with some Tropheus!! But it is your decision. But remember, who of this, who said " it will works", has already hold some big Petrochromis!!!! I had also some Macrognathus rainbow with 35 cmand some kasumbe orange with30 cm. Together with the Ubwari they are the biggest killer i have ever seen!!! Now i have some red, together with some longola and some moshies. It works in a 370 gallon tank and with 35 fishes.

But it is your decision, i can only say they are terrible petrochromis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry for my english. sven


----------



## geoff_tropheus (Feb 13, 2003)

They are some really bad dudes. I have herd that most of the Texas are the worst, even for petros.

Good Luck!


----------



## Arno (Jan 17, 2009)

Here is a picture of my new mÃ¢le P.Texas Ubwari of 6 inch, I have 4 female since 3 years ego but no mÃ¢le beccause the biggest kill my two mÃ¢le who were so little.

so now, i made beccarful for the new one and i hope aving some fry for my friends of the Gtroph.










he come from an arrival of fishes for the Groupe Tanganiyka project to Uvira.


----------



## mobas4-life (Aug 11, 2008)

the first time i've seen the ubwari in someones tank!!!
great looking petro!
i agree the texas petros are very nasty,but there is one texas that are very docile...texas bulu! :thumb:


----------



## areuben (Jul 17, 2003)

My experience with this fish has been that the ubwari is one NASTY mofo. I have kept and keep several types of petros(moshi, ikola, texas gold, longola,trews,tricolors and ubwari, famula nyanza) and the ubwaris, at least the ones I had were impossible to house together. Just brutal. I had 10, forget the ratio, but several males, and they were housed with moshi and ikola and they couldn't be kept in the same tank - 6 footers 150, 220. I had them in hospital tanks most of the time. That was my group and I know they aren't all the same but pretty much everyone elses experience is the same - they are difficult. I have one 7" male left (sold the others) in with 10 6-8" moshi, a large texas gold male and a smaller female. He runs at everybody and rules the tank. Nice looking fish but not nice enough for me to try again - just plain mean. like my simo diagrammas - nasty, nasty mean. But that's the world of petros - expect a lot of babysitting amd losses despite your very best efforts - they are all unpredictable and capable of serious damage in very little time.


----------



## frschul (Mar 10, 2004)

I live 40 miles away from Peter Ruben (Atlantis New york, USA) New. He had some for sale... I am glad that I did not purchase them.... I don't need more problems.... The WC Moshi and the WC Longolas and the TR Famula Kasiers were real nice.... no problems....


----------



## gonefishingaquatics (Apr 15, 2010)

Here is the colony i have 1m3f


----------



## gonefishingaquatics (Apr 15, 2010)




----------



## Troph45 (Dec 18, 2008)

:thumb: Beautiful


----------

